# Do you Like Sesimbra?



## BrunellaSheen

Well, I am on the third day of my relocation research visit to Portugal. Yesterday we visited Sesimbra which is absolutely lovely. The beach is picturesque and the people warm and responsive. I liked the fact that there is an extremely long and beautiful beach on the other side of the cape and can't wait to take a closer look.

I thought I'd reach out to the community to see if any expats in Sesimbra on this forum could provide their insights on life there. My main concerns are cost of living, food, lifestyle, making friends, and fitting in. Any feedback would be highly valued, so thanks in advance.

-- Bru.


----------



## brunof

Hi Bru

Sesimbra is a lovely place to enjoy life as everything is at walking distance and the quality of life is very laidback, fresh fish and sea food everyday. It´s a bit isolated from the big cities but easy to get anywhere.

Concerning expats don´t know any around here from the US, but know there are plenty in Tires-Cascais area.


----------



## BrunellaSheen

brunof said:


> Hi Bru
> 
> Sesimbra is a lovely place to enjoy life as everything is at walking distance and the quality of life is very laidback, fresh fish and sea food everyday. It´s a bit isolated from the big cities but easy to get anywhere.
> 
> Concerning expats don´t know any around here from the US, but know there are plenty in Tires-Cascais area.


Thanks brunof, that was our take as well. We're not concerned about US expats being around, that's not a requirement at all. We concluded that Sesimbra is the place we will move to probably later this year. By the way, do you have any advice on how to locate a rental property somewhere? Should we connect with REI or some other realtor or research rental websites? Advice appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## canoeman

If your after long term let then casasapo.pt if you just search internet you'll generally find "holiday lets"


----------



## brunof

I think Canoeman is right, start from casasapo.pt and go from there, its one of the best sites, all the big REI post there. I think is the way to go for a start, anything else let me know.

Good luck


----------

